# New to this!



## Wadaknox (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi I am new to this group. I used to knit and crochet in my youth. In my retired life, I am back into it. I started back In Nov/Dec, 2015; 
crocheted two afghans, two cowls and three pairs of socks - for Christmas presents. I hope to increase my production rate in 2016 . Happy to have found this site.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Welcome! You will find lots of help and lots of inspiration when you see all the lovely items KPers make--from afghans to clothing to toys.


----------



## Wadaknox (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Welcome to KP from Texas.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome! KP is a great place to learn from others who share the love of knitting and crocheting.


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

You will love this site! Help of all kinds when you need it from all the experienced knitters that are on this forum. What area are you from? You can add it to your profile if you choose.
I'm like you in that I knit lots when I was younger and then took it up again in later life and am addicted. Also got my sister knitting too after cross stitching for many years. Welcome from Colorado.


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

Welcome to KP from Georgia.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Welcome from UK, in which country are you located?


----------



## imalulu (May 19, 2013)

Hello and welcome to KP from the Adirondack Mountains of New York state, USA.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome from Alabama!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Welcome! KP is a great place to learn from others who share the love of knitting and crocheting.


Happy New Year Amy! Make sure to share your personal knitting blog since it contains so much helful information.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome from chilly, but colorful Colorado. You'll find lots of helpful folks here on the forum. In my signature line you'll also find a link to a list of knitting and crochet workshops produced by some of our most talented members. Please take a look at them, because I'm sure you'll find at least one of interest.


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome from Mallaig, Alberta, Canada! You have done a lot in a short time! Knitting paradise is a great place to be motivated to try something new!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Wadaknox said:


> Hi I am new to this group. I used to knit and crochet in my youth. In my retired life, I am back into it. I started back In Nov/Dec, 2015;
> crocheted two afghans, two cowls and three pairs of socks - for Christmas presents. I hope to increase my production rate in 2016 . Happy to have found this site.


Welcome! That's a very productive 2 months. How did you know to start a new thread here? Usually new members start under a different topic? Just curious.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi and welcome from South Africa.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Wadaknox said:


> Hi I am new to this group. I used to knit and crochet in my youth. In my retired life, I am back into it. I started back In Nov/Dec, 2015;
> crocheted two afghans, two cowls and three pairs of socks - for Christmas presents. I hope to increase my production rate in 2016 . Happy to have found this site.


Wow! Welcome. You crocheted 2 afghans, 2 cowls and 3 pairs of socks in 2 months? You are incredible. You'll have to start a thread here in the MAIN section and enlighten us on how to accomplish so much is such a short time!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Welcome!! Please posts pics of your work, many interested in viewing! Amyknits has a blog, and offers up her own designs, free!! Maybe she will give you link! 
Happy yarning..


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from sunny and beautiful Arizona.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Ask Amyknits for the link to her blog as she claims to be very experienced


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Can you teach some of your tricks to doing things so quickly. I don't do a lot of crochet but sure would love to do it quicker. Welcome to KP


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome to KP forum.. :lol:


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Welcome from the bottom of the world.

My, you have been honoured! I think you are just the second person AmyKnits has ever welcomed to the forum.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

EB19..get to disappearing act..funnier than funny!!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to KP


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Wadaknox said:


> Hi I am new to this group. I used to knit and crochet in my youth. In my retired life, I am back into it. I started back In Nov/Dec, 2015;
> crocheted two afghans, two cowls and three pairs of socks - for Christmas presents. I hope to increase my production rate in 2016 . Happy to have found this site.


WELCOME!!!

While I love this website, I find that reading/replying on it has all but brought my "production rate" to a standstill. Seeing some of the lovely things others have done, has caused me to begin too many projects ... leaving those already begun sitting, waiting for too long.

In case you didn't know it, KP _can_ be addictive!

Have fun!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi and welcome from Australia.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Welcome from Brooklyn NY


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello and welcome aboard.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello and Welcome from Florida...


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Welcome to KP!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome from NE Wisconsin!!


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Welcome from Australia.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Welcome from New York City .Coffee and kp start my day.


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

Welcome. You must be a fast knitter!


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome to the forum from Tennessee ~ :-D


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Canada!


----------



## jjolo32 (Dec 26, 2014)

welcome


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome. 
I ditto jmf6406.


jmf6406 said:


> Welcome! You will find lots of help and lots of inspiration when you see all the lovely items KPers make--from afghans to clothing to toys.


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi and welcome from the UK


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome from Western North Carolina!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to KP from New York.


----------



## Wadaknox (Jan 2, 2016)

We had rain continuously for almost a week. That kept e going with my indoor activities.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome from Oregon. We have a light dusting of snow this morning. Pretty but COLD.


----------



## wendy1588 (Dec 6, 2013)

Welcome from Southfield, MI


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Welcome from NW GA USA


----------



## FLStephanie (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome from Florida.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

welcome from the uk hope you enjoy


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Welcome from California! You will enjoy this group.. full of help and lots of ideas!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Welcome from California! You will enjoy this group.. full of help and lots of ideas!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome from Newcastle Australia.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Sending you a warm welcome from Oregon, glad you found us.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Welcome from Pa. Glad you joined our forum. You will learn a lot on here


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Wadaknox said:


> We had rain continuously for almost a week. That kept e going with my indoor activities.


Great work and lovely colour selection.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Wadaknox said:


> Hi I am new to this group. I used to knit and crochet in my youth. In my retired life, I am back into it. I started back In Nov/Dec, 2015;
> crocheted two afghans, two cowls and three pairs of socks - for Christmas presents. I hope to increase my production rate in 2016 . Happy to have found this site.


You should look at AmyKnits' thread on a sweater she made for husband. You will be amazed. A lot of folk are inspired.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi & Welcome from Pennsylvania


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Greetings from Australia


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

hi and welcome from Canada.


----------



## pinecone (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello and welcome  I retired just a few months ago and hope to get into hobbies again (of course knitting is at the top). I'm sure you will have fun on this site.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi and welcome to kp from Australia.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Welcome from Oregon, US. Happy to have you here.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello and welcome from central Illinois. This is a great place for ideas and lots of help, if needed. 

Fiona. &#128587;&#128587;&#128587;


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Welcome from the New Jersey shore.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Welcome from the New Jersey shore.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Wadaknox said:


> We had rain continuously for almost a week. That kept me going with my indoor activities.


Great looking work! Makes me want to get off the computer and play with yarn!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Great looking work! Makes me want to get off the computer and play with yarn!


I say that a lot but never do it.


----------



## MaryIlliois (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome from northern Illinois. I retired 2 years ago, and am enjoying all the extra free time.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London. UK


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello and Welcome from Massachusetts.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome from California.
At your rate of production you better get busy accumulating a humongous stash.


----------



## Wadaknox (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks for all the encouragement. During the summer months, I piece my quilting projects.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Wadaknox said:


> Thanks for all the encouragement. During the summer months, I piece my quilting projects.


Well, nice to hear from you. Hope you're enjoying KP.


----------



## aw9358 (Nov 1, 2011)

Welcome from the north of England. Your work is beautiful, even though you say you're a bit rusty. You should find lots of interest here, including wonderfully bad-tempered arguments if you like to get stuck in. If you don't, there's loads to learn about knitting.


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Great looking work! Makes me want to get off the computer and play with yarn!


Fat chance of that happening, I see your "group" has moved on from mocking Bundyanne back to Amy! How very pathetic and boring!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

maggie20736 said:


> Fat chance of that happening, I see your "group" has moved on from mocking Bundyanne back to Amy! How very pathetic and boring!


There you go again. That last person who should accuse anyone else of mocking others.


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

Designer1234 said:


> There you go again. That last person who should accuse anyone else of mocking others.


Oh I can mock you "Biddies" all I want! It drives you all crazy!


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

Designer1234 said:


> There you go again. That last person who should accuse anyone else of mocking others.


Has anyone told Bundyanne that she is hot gossip in "The Attic Cesspool" Naw, that's not how you all roll, you sneak up and attack from behind.


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

It's a great site with nice people. Welcome!


----------

